# Elros and Elrond



## Muffinly (Sep 20, 2002)

I was curious the other day, so I calculated what percent Elvish and Human Elros and Elrond where before they chose their races.

I don't know why anyone would want to know, but they were 5/8 elf and 3/8 man.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 20, 2002)

So,what?


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 20, 2002)

That's interesting, Muffinly, especially when considering the different choices they made. Elros chose to be mortal eben though his blood was more elven that mortal. Cool idea.


----------



## Walter (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *I was curious the other day, so I calculated what percent Elvish and Human Elros and Elrond where before they chose their races.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to know, but they were 5/8 elf and 3/8 man. *


You forgot to take into consideration the Maia part... 

But seriously, there has already been a thread on this issue a while ago.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 21, 2002)

*Luthien - Half Elf?*

Here's something I posted in another section of the forum awhile back when someone claimed that Arwen was less than half Elf.

Note that this takes into consideration the perectages as they would be is you consider that Luthian is only half elf.
****************************
Okay...here's the Elf percentage as I understand it to be
Beren 0% + Luthian 50% :there child Dior would then be 25%
He married Nimloth 100%...this making Elwing(Elrond's mother) 62.5% Now Tour 0% marries Idril 100% and they have the son Earendil being 50%

Now Elwing 62.5% and Earendil 50% have the son Elrond...who would be 56.25%

Now Celeborn 100% and Galadriel 100% have the daughter Celebrian 100%

Elrond at 56.25% married Celebrian 100%
thus Arwen would be 78.12%
***************************
So both Elrond and Elros would have been over half....at 56.25% _about 11/20_ even if Luthien is counted as Half Elf.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 28, 2002)

Confusticated obviously Mathematics is your strong subject at school or university.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Confusticated obviously Mathematics is your strong subject at school or university.   *



Yes, math is one of my strong points....but so will be elves in time!..


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 29, 2002)

In case anyone was wondering (which I'm sure they weren't):
Luthien-50% Maia, 50% Elf__________Beren- 100% Edain
Dior-25% Maia, 25% Elf, 50% Edain_____Nimloth- 100% Elf
Elwing- 12.5% Maia, 62.5% Elf, 25% Edain

Tuor- 100% Edain_________Idril-100% Elf
Earendil- 50% Edain, 50% Elf

Elwing- 12.5% Maia, 62.5% Elf, 25% Edain__Earendil- 50% Edain, 50% Elf
Elrond and Elros- 6.25% Maia, 56.25% Elf, 37.5% Edain

Elrond- 6.25% Maia, 56.25% Elf, 37.5% Edain__Celebrian 100% Elf
Arwen- 3.125% Maia, 78.125 Elf, 18.75% Edain__Aragorn 100% Edain (he probably has some fraction of a percent of Elven blood in him, but after so many generations, I don't think it counts)
Any of their children- 1.5625% Maia, 39.0625% Elf, 59.375% Edain


----------



## Elenaelin (Sep 30, 2002)

Wow....all I can say is....this is bordering on the scary side...wow (i am in shock because this is what I spent English class doing...before I read this thread....hmmm...)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 5, 2002)

Well,I'm confused,all those percents........I hate maths.


----------

